# March 4, 2018--35th annual AWS Pittsburgh Wine Conference and Amateur Wine Competition



## RICHARD RYBA (Jan 3, 2018)

*The Western Pa. region of the American Wine Society is once again sponsoring what has become a Spring tradition for wine lovers and winemakers - the 35th annual wine conference and competition. Come on Sunday, March 4, 2018 from 10:00am to 6:00pm at the Masonic Center 3579 Masonic Way, off of Cemetery Lane, North Hills, Pittsburgh, PA 15237. 

Wine seminars, wine tastings and amateur wine competition offer the attendees a great way to spend a Sunday. The cost is $60 and includes, lunch, seminars, souvenir glass and the Showcase of Wines walk-around tasting by commercial wineries.

Go to www.awspghwineconference.org for additional details, seminar registration and competition entry forms and rules .
*


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 3, 2018)

My stomping grounds was South Hills. Might be a good reason to visit family and friends.


----------

